# New Cat - Sphynx



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have to introduce you all to my new kitty that I picked up today  She is a 3yr old Sphynx and her name is Agapetta  She was imported from Russia last year (hence the weird name) but was being rehomed as she didnt take to motherhood so needed to be spoilt as a pet 

I've wanted one of these for years but the prices for a kitten scare me  As Agapetta is "retired" she was within my price range... just :lol:

She is just the friendliest cat i've ever met, SOOOO affectionate, just wants to cuddle all the time, im in love  I hope you like her!

Posh photos from her ad to show what she actually looks like:



















And my rubbish phone pics as i forgot to charge my camera batteries up:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_tt1: She is stunning, I would love a sphynx one day. Can I ask what she feels like? My hairless rats feel like warm suede and I always wondered if Sphynx cats feel the same.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Suede - thats a good description!! Really soft and silky feeling, i cant stop stroking her, its lovely  Very warm though, i've only really seen them when i went to a cat show a few years ago and i didnt really handle any, just an ear tickle lol and i cant remember how they felt much. So i found it weird that she was so warm, i kinda expected her to be cold, or room temperature :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Your cats is stunning. I was never a big fan of Sphynx cats until I met a lady at the vets who was a breeder. She had bought her kittens in for their jabs & they were absolutley beautiful - I think I started a thread about them!

They did feel like suede & were so pretty - everyone was transfixed by them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your new girl  She's lovely


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all! I couldnt be more pleased with her, she is a real sweetie!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

She's a sweetheart!:001_tt1:
I think I saw her advert earlier on today.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Izzie said:


> She's a sweetheart!:001_tt1:
> I think I saw her advert earlier on today.


You cant have her, she's mine!!! :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

ive never met a Sphynx if my life, never handled or stroked one!
they fasinate me 
but shes a beauty!


----------



## ChesterCat (Mar 21, 2012)

she has such interesting eyes! just draws you in 

pleeeease post more pictures when you have time, also does she get cold easier with no fur? does she have a cat jumper?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all 

More pictures of Agapetta  Used my camera this time so they're a little better.

I gave her a bath today as she was a little grubby, she didnt appreciate it at all but probably feels better for it now lol. She had a bit of an upset stomach over night  probably cos of the change in food and stress of moving homes!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful, intelligent expression she has :001_wub: Such a lovely girl :yesnod:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub: She is stunning and her eyes are beautiful :001_wub:

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## staceysmith (Apr 11, 2012)

I am interested to get new cat and also like to keep this new cat breed in my home. Let me know about her nature and give me suggestions on its feeding time. I never like to run away my new sweety.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Aw she is lovely


----------



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh i love her! :001_wub: x


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Goodness, she is beautiful! I love those eyes and her colouring. I've always been enthralled by that cat breed. :001_wub:

Congratulations on your new kitty!


----------

